# Steak Night



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

New Yorks cooked on Infrared gas grill
Broccoli Rice
Crab Pasta Salad
Fresh baked biscuits with butter


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That all looks amazing! But my stomach is yelling at that biscuit " Get In My Belly"! Haha


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You can't beat good homemade biscuits with real butter & real 100% pure cane syrup.

I'm a syrup soppin SOB, That's the closest my wife gets to calling me honey.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Cane syrup is pretty good, no disputing that.
But I adore my favorite Vermont 100% pure Maple syrup.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good Chile !


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks great!

Good ideas on the side dishes.:thumbup:


----------

